# Any word on Mactan Island or Lapu-Lapu City Typhoon Odette devastation?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of our Expats is having trouble with communication and hasn't heard anything from his wife.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I heared from one, who is from north Cebu island, but live and work at a *call centre* in Metro Cebu city. We communicate now and then through internet, when she has time when she work night. She answered short last Phil time night it was hard hit but her family is ok. I suppouse the call centre have more reliable internet though through cable.. I dont know location but I believe some higher than the lowest. 

An other living at south of Cebu island told me when the typhon arrived it was scary and electric broke (told when she had some power left still in her mobile). Yesterday she didnt answer, normaly she answer fast when she is awake. I guess no electricity. Perhaps broken mobile service too.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This Facebook news site has good info about Cebu. They have a website too but FB seems to have the storm in focus.








Sugbo.ph


Sugbo.ph၊ Cebu City .နှစ်သက်သူ ၉၆၀,၄၅၂ ဦး · ၁၅၇,၉၅၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၁၅၇ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . The leading Cebu-focused digital magazine with over 2 million readers worldwide. For...




www.facebook.com












Sugbo.ph - Cebu, Philippines


Sugbo.ph is the leading Cebu-focused digital magazine where you can get the latest Cebu news, updates, and trends.




sugbo.ph


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Now I have got message from her in south part of Cebu island. 
No internet at her home, but people are gathering now in part of Oslob town where its internet.
Her stone house 150 meters from the shore is standing, but at bottom floor, which is at same level as the ground, its flooded up to her neck, but she has a second floor where she stayed until this morning, so I guess her roof hasnt blown off. But she is middle class and her house is much stronger than the common. 

Edited because she came online short again before going home to her flooded house. Not fully sure what she ment, you can interpreete yourself. 
"Im done sending messege to my kids... But i didnt received reply coz signal is bad... " 
Her grown up kids live in Metro Cebu city in stone house appartments.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

A report from a third. From uphill kind of rural but belong to Cebu city:
(My coments/shortenings of what she said inside brackets.) 

My house is some damaged at kitchen roof and big part of my trees fallen. No electricity. Expect to get it back in January-February. (I dont know how she had charge at her mobile. She think ahead in general so perhaps she had saved or mobile poles had been out.)
Worse more expensive damage at sibblings house in city. (But she had been there a few days so livable.)
Life goes on but its more like WWII, people walk and go by bicycle. Few buses.
No drinking water, except some expensive mineral water bottles left. (But there uphill she has access to creek water and charcoal/firewood so she can boil it.)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is another source to charge phones on Mactan: Bluewater Maribago Beach Resort


----------

